# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  اولویت انتقال تابع

## Kamran7

رفقا در انتقال توابع اولویت با کدام نوع انتقال هست ؟
(برای مثال اول باید نمودار رو نسبت به محور x ها منقبض کرد یا محور y ها)

----------


## Htp11

> رفقا در انتقال توابع اولویت با کدام نوع انتقال هست ؟
> (برای مثال اول باید نمودار رو نسبت به محور x ها منقبض کرد یا محور y ها)


1- اول انتقال های مربوط به x: اول چپ و راست کن، بعد ضریبX رو اعمال کن(انقباض یا انبساط طولی)، بعد هم قرینه نسبت به محور yها
2-بعد انتقال های مربوط به y: اول قرینه نسبت به محور xها،بعد ضریب yرو اعمال کن(انقباض یا انبساط عرضی)،بعد هم بالا و پایین کن

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kamrarn


رفقا در انتقال توابع اولویت با کدام نوع انتقال هست ؟
(برای مثال اول باید نمودار رو نسبت به محور x ها منقبض کرد یا محور y ها)


از درونی ترین بخش x  

و اینکه کار با x برعکسه و کار با y مستقیم*

----------


## Mr.sabr

سلام!
ببینید کلا دو حالت داریم
الف) تبدیل های افقی=طولی=دامنه=Xها
که همیشه(تقریبا)اولین اولیت تبدیل ها هستن.در خود تبدیلات افقی چی؟در بین خودشون،اولیت اینه:
*وقتی ضریب ایکس*،یک هست (مثلا f(x) یا f(x+3) که ضریب ایکس یکه) ما میتونیم جمع کنیم که جمع=انتقال افقی.بعد جمع نوبت ضرب هست؛یعنی انقباض-انبساط افقی
ب)تبدیلات عمودی=عرضی=برد=y ها
راستش ترتیب خاصی ندارن!
---------- جمع بندی--------
f(x) ------->f(x+a)------>f(kx+a)-------->p×f(kx+a)------->p×f(kx+a)
که میبینید اولویت با تغییرات افقیه.البته خود این هم دل‌به‌خواهیه!ینی میتونی اول کل برد رو تغییر بدی،بعد کل دامنه.ولی مهم ترین نکته اینه ، توی ایکس،معمولا *اول جمع بعد ضرب*.به تفاوت این دو نگاه کن:
A)f(x)--------->f(kx)----->f(k(x+a))=f(kx+ka)
B)f(x)----->f(x+a)------->f(kx+a)
پس دیدی،اگه خواستیم f(kx+a) رو بسازیم،*راه دوم* (B) صحیحه

----------


## Kamran7

ممنون از همگی که وقت گذاشتید

----------


## Mohammadami

سلام من تو انتقال توابع مشکل دارم از کجا میتونم کامل کامل یادش بگیرم؟؟؟

----------

